# Book Raffle- Wily Voet....



## MrRidley (6 Jan 2010)

Breaking The Chain, quite a good read actually, i'll draw name (if any) at the weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2010)

yes please and i will either send it back or pass it on


----------



## lazyfatgit (6 Jan 2010)

BJ, me too please


----------



## addictfreak (6 Jan 2010)

And me please jim


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2010)

I've just finished reading my copy of the book so I'll add it to the CC library and do a second raffle for it after Jim announces the winner.

The book certainly shatters a few illusions about what pro cycling was like in the 90s (if you weren't already aware of how bad things were).


----------



## Flipside (7 Jan 2010)

me too please, will pass on after i have read it


----------



## JiMBR (8 Jan 2010)

me too please


----------



## Tynan (10 Jan 2010)

Tynan!


----------



## MrRidley (11 Jan 2010)

The winner is Lazyfatgit, pm your details and i'll pop it in post.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jan 2010)

And in raffle #2, the winner is...






























*JiMBR*!!! 

PM me your details Jim and I'll get the book in the post to you.


----------



## JiMBR (12 Jan 2010)

Thanks Colin...address on it's way.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2010)

JiMBR said:


> Thanks Colin...address on it's way.


I sent it first class this afternoon Jim.


----------

